# Intel Responds to Phenom II X2 BE with Pentium E6500K



## btarunr (Aug 7, 2009)

With the 45 nm Phenom II AM3 architecture, AMD is able to offer two highly competitive mainstream dual-core processors: the Phenom II X2 (Callisto), and Athlon II X2 (Regor). The Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition chips not only serves as a notable sub-$100 choice for mainstream consumers, but also offers good value to overclockers with an unlocked bus multiplier, and with the right tools, the potential to unlock disabled physical cores. With its prime competitor from the blue camp being Pentium Dual-Core E5000 and E6000 series, Intel decided to up the stakes with a low-cost overclocker-friendly dual-core processor labeled Pentium Dual-Core E6500K, the company's first FSB multiplier-unlocked 45 nm dual-core chip.

Based on the 45 nm Wolfdale-2M core, the E6500K boasts of a default clock speed of 2.93 GHz (11.0 x 266 MHz). The bus multiplier is unlocked, leaving room to play with it. Placed in the Pentium E6000 series, the chip has a FSB frequency of 1066 MHz, compared to its E5000 cousins that sport 800 MHz FSB. Aided with a 2 MB L2 cache, the E6500K is expected to go head-on against competing AMD chips. Currently available in China for RMB 1299 (converts to $190) as part of bundle with Biostar T-Series TP45E motherboard, the E6500K is expected to retail soon for US $89. Incidentally, the "K" in E6500K refers to "black" in digital imaging jargon. 



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 7, 2009)

My new proc? or should i go 9550? or wait til 850 i7?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

$90 for a cpu that could likely be the best dualcore OCer ever?


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> $90 for a cpu that could likely be the best dualcore OCer ever?


Or grab a PII 550BE that can protentially unlock to a quad and also with unlock multi?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

nope. not me.

i dislike AMD sorry.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 7, 2009)

Interesting how someone can hate a company.
All they care is your cash anyways.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its not that he hates AMD, his experience with them has lead him to make his own choice.  


Personally for $90 this chip could definitely impact quite a few MidRange builds.  The E5200 was everyone's choice for a budget chip, well not any more!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

seriously...

unlocked multi on a 45nm wolfdale...

watch the F___ out

some serious OCing ensues


----------



## selway89 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm might be interested in this. Can't get my E4500 past 3.2GHz, wonder if I could get one of those higher. Don't really want to splash out on new board and memory, and dual core does me fine at the moment. At that price point I am very tempted for when it's available.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

i bet this chip does 6ghz easy with decent cooling.


----------



## human_error (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice to see budget enthusiast chips from both camps - makes getting insane overclocks more affordable


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 7, 2009)

i would still prefer the 550 Black Edition ! it might unlock extra cores and has more cache nice try intel but you fail


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

AMD fails to OC as far as intel on reasonable cooling setups though.


----------



## devguy (Aug 7, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> i would still prefer the 550 Black Edition ! it might unlock extra cores and has more cache nice try intel but you fail



I wouldn't say Intel fails...

On the contrary, this is good news all around.  It shows that Intel is finally feeling some pressure from AMD after all these years.  Thus, more and better choices for the consumer!


----------



## Cheeseball (Aug 7, 2009)

Holy shit. If this was $90 and was released like... NOW. I'd sell my ASRock 780G/SB710 motherboard and 5000+ BE for this and a G45/P45.


----------



## selway89 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a sneaky feeling this won't be available in the UK anytime soon and will have a price hike  deffinatly looks like it will give the AMDs a run for their money!


----------



## tastegw (Aug 7, 2009)

if your looking for performance and can afford a few extra bucks, i still think the E8400 is a better option.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Or grab a PII 550BE that can protentially unlock to a quad and also with unlock multi?



I wouldn't gamble on unlocking.  Despite what it seems like, it is rare to be sucessful.  And even more rare to be sucessful and stable, especially on a chip with two of the cores disable.  The chances of having a defective core are enormous.



AltecV1 said:


> i would still prefer the 550 Black Edition ! it might unlock extra cores and has more cache nice try intel but you fail



The extra cache doesn't really help it. With the E6300 already nipping at the heels of the 550BE with a lower clock speed, this E6500K at stock should equal or surpass a 550BE, and out overclock it also.  Seems like hardly a fail to me.



devguy said:


> I wouldn't say Intel fails...
> 
> On the contrary, this is good news all around.  It shows that Intel is finally feeling some pressure from AMD after all these years.  Thus, more and better choices for the consumer!



/\/\/\/\/\/\/\This/\/\/\/\/\/\ Competition = win for consumers.

I'm just happy to see Intel releasing unlocked chips at budget prices...not that they have really needed to...


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i bet this chip does 6ghz easy with decent cooling.



It could very well do only 3.6ghz with decent cooling too. I guess it all depends on the chip itself as none are ever the same.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> It could very well do only 3.6ghz with decent cooling too. I guess it all depends on the chip itself as none are ever the same.



E5000s already do 3.6 GHz with decent cooling. This chip could do ~4.5-ish GHz with the right tools. Cheap thrills.


----------



## Darren (Aug 7, 2009)

The E6500 is a good idea from Intel however they have made a slight flaw in my opinion, the new CPU would have a bigger impact on socket 1366, despite the E6500s cheap price on socket 775 Intel are beating a dead horse, a lot of people with low end E-series will probably hit up to 3.5 GHz anyways. Even if the E6500 is able to reach 4 GHz on stock cooling will its performance benefit be any more beneficial than a E5200 at 3.7 GHz?, most probably not.

On socket 775 I could only see this chip benefiting people with pre-core 2 CPUs, for example upgrading from an existing Pentium D to the E6500 with the sole intention of overclocking to near 4 GHz, but for people with core 2s or for new builds this CPU offers very little.


Fitseries3, you dislike AMD or do you dislike AMD's SEO's bank balance, numerous luxury pent houses across the country, 4-5 super cars and a hot Latina wife.

All seriousness go for the bang for your buck, if AMD offers that go that route, if Intel offers than go that route.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

if you like AMD then fine. 

i have had many AMDs in my time and i dont like them. 

sorry this makes you guys feel like attacking me.

this E6500K will do very well IMHO.

its a 45nm wolfdale chip with an unlocked multi.

what about that doesnt sound like some great OCs will come from thsi cpu?

its kin to the e7XXX and e8XXX cpus that have hit upwards of 5-6ghz.

why so much doubt in this cpu?

amd ppl need to GTFO of this thread if they are going to come in here and flame.

i've had both intel and amd, ati and nvidia so dont talk about my favoritism if you yourself havent had both sides


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 7, 2009)

Was looking at makin the switch out to the 550BE, but this will definitely sway my decision IF MSI can put cpu support for this in the bios.  Me like!


----------



## btarunr (Aug 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> The E6500 is a good idea from Intel however they have made a slight flaw in my opinion, the new CPU would have a bigger impact on socket 1366



Wolfdale is not possible on LGA-1366, it's not as like porting Prescott from s478 to LGA-775. LGA-1366 platform won't see a sub-$100 processor. Currently less than 1% of Intel's users use LGA-1366, so it wouldn't have made a bigger impact even if it was possible. The cheapest motherboard starts around the $160 mark.



Darren said:


> Fitseries3, you dislike AMD or do you dislike AMD's SEO's bank balance, numerous luxury pent houses across the country, 4-5 super cars and a hot Latina wife.



Do not get down to blatant flaming.


----------



## Darren (Aug 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> if you like AMD then fine.
> 
> i have had many AMDs in my time and i dont like them.
> 
> ...




Nobody is attacking you, they are attacking your narrow views, its your right to dislike AMD but you've offered no justifiable reason to dislike the company. For example if you said _"I dislike AMD because they do not offer enough value for money"_ one could argue this to be correct and perhaps agree with you to a certain extent. But know one can/will agree with you if you offer no explanation.

I'm pretty natural, I've had AMD and Intel amongst other CPU manufactures in the past, I couldn't give a rats ass whether AMD or Intel is the favourite, I want cheap value for money, even those Intel are not offer value for money today in comparison to AMD I still respect Intel and I have no hate for the company, once they get the value for money together I'd be happy to jump ship to Intel.

Like I said, I like the E6500k, but I would love to see it on socket 1366, Intel already have many overclockable and respectable cheap CPUs on socket 775 already, let the dead socket die. At least if this was on socket 1366 money conscious people could buy it now, then upgrade to the i7 in a year when prices come down.

Edit:

btarunr, so saying that you dislike AMD or any other company without a "valid expanation", correct without an explanation period isn't flaming too?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

narrow views?

do some research on me man.

i've had TONS of hardware in the past 5 years. 

my "opinion" is based upon actual hands on experience from using and OCing almost everything that is out there.

im not reading reviews and assuming that intel is better.... i WRITE the reviews.

FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE TRAMPLES 2ND HAND WORDS.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 7, 2009)

wonder how fast it could encode my n0rp

“try intel cpu, amd is only good for going to nude sites”


----------



## Darren (Aug 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my "opinion" is based upon actual hands on experience from using and OCing almost everything that is out there.



I agree with you, Intel do offer great overclocking potential and possibly better than everything else out today, I 100% agree now that I've got an explanation, if you said this to begin with I would of thanked you. But if you say "I do not like x company" without explanation then you are opening yourself up for flame.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

i changed my post too... LOOOOOOOOOONG before anyone flamed


----------



## nafets (Aug 7, 2009)

I would buy this CPU just to mess around with a cheap unlocked Intel processor. Hopefully these make their way to the US. Intel would have a huge hit on their hands over here...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

find me one... i'll be the first to test


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 7, 2009)

Dang, this looks like an awesome chip!!! Makes me kinda mad that I went with my e6300 wolfdale. It overclocks pretty well also though and I only paid $55 for it.

Interested to see your results fit!


----------



## btarunr (Aug 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> But if you say "I do not like x company" without explanation then you are opening yourself up for flame.



To which, instead of being responsible and ignoring, you flame back. 



Darren said:


> btarunr, so saying that you dislike AMD or any other company without a "valid expanation", correct without an explanation period isn't flaming too?



I objected to the part of the post I quoted, where you called out someone else. No more discussion on this issue, (no editing older posts to respond to this either).


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 7, 2009)

what enoyes me the most is that they went back on the E6XXX:shadedshu WHY INTEL WHY,it is just sooo confuseing


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 7, 2009)

I may very well be picking one of these up to play with.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 7, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> what enoyes me the most is that they went back on the E6XXX:shadedshu WHY INTEL WHY,it is just sooo confuseing



lol I agree they could have at least changed the letter prefix or gonna with a higher e5xxx number. Like e5700 for the e6300 and e5900k for this new e6500k chip.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

shoulda been 

X5900K


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 7, 2009)

nah..

X8900


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, this is HUGE! The first unlocked dual-core CPU from Intel! And It's not ~$1k!


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, it's a better chip than AMD's at that price range (except for the unlocking abilities with AMD's dual-core).

What's more important to me is that Intel just made another move to respond to AMD, not the other way around.


----------



## Darren (Aug 7, 2009)

Indeed its nice to see Intel react aggressively,

I hope this forces AMD to pursue the competitive route further in pricing, I'm looking forwards to AMD's Athlon II X4 series, they are rumoured to be priced sub $100 if this is true I feel that AMD will continue to hold their ground at low end and midrange segment.


Edit:



Millenia said:


> AMD's current offerings are already pretty damn competitively priced, don't know if they can go too much cheaper



I agree, they'll have to settle for less profit, in the UK the Phenom II X3 720 BE is already priced at £89.42 on Ebuyer.com, AMD might strategically price the Athlon II X4 below the Phenom II X3s because the Phenom II is of a higher tier by name and branding (we'll have to wait for reviews to see if the benchmarks reflect the name)


----------



## Millenia (Aug 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> Indeed its nice to see Intel react agressively,
> 
> I hope this forces AMD to persue the competitive route, I'm looking forwards to AMD's Athlon II X4 series, they are rumoured to be priced sub $100 if this is true I feel that AMD will continue to hold their ground at low end and midrange sigment.



AMD's current offerings are already pretty damn competitively priced, don't know if they can go too much cheaper


----------



## Melvis (Aug 7, 2009)

If this chip comes to AUS and sells for around $130 then yes this chip will be competitive because the Phenom 550 sells for $120 here and beats the E8400 (from what ive seen in Benchmarks anyway) and costs literally double the price at $250 and the Athlon II 250 nips at the heels of the E8400 and costs $105 here.

So if this CPU comes in at that price point then yes intel FINALLY has a competitive CPU against AMD's offering at a low cost.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 7, 2009)

Only 2m L2, might not be quite as fast. Unless they all do 4ghz+ with low voltage, I can't see them doing that well.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 7, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I wouldn't gamble on unlocking.  Despite what it seems like, it is rare to be sucessful.  And even more rare to be sucessful and stable, especially on a chip with two of the cores disable.  The chances of having a defective core are enormous.


True that no one can garrantee a sucessful unlock, but neither can anyone garrantee that the E6500K will all OC great either. On the other hand, you can get a decent am2/am3 mobo at the price of a cheap P45/43, so unless you already owns a 775 platform and buying this chip for fun, I wouldn't say this is the better choice.


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2009)

Saw a forum post on OC.net that claims 4.2ghz on air without raising the voltage. ES sample of course.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, all retail processors are only garenteed to run at its stock setting.
ES almost always OC higher than anything you can grab off the shelf.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 7, 2009)

It seems the box doesn't include a stock-cooler.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 7, 2009)

Who OC with their stock cooler anyways?


----------



## btarunr (Aug 7, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Who OC with their stock cooler anyways?



True. If we look back in time, the Athlon64 X2 5000+ BE didn't pack one either.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Aug 7, 2009)

i cannot find a point in buying this proc ( even though it seems pretty good ) if you already have a C2D, i would like a 1366 soc proc at 150€ i would consider that a true feat from intel and i would definitely buy that, but i think that ill never see that


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 7, 2009)

None the less, this proc is more of a gimmic than anything, since its a limited production.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> what enoyes me the most is that they went back on the E6XXX:shadedshu WHY INTEL WHY,it is just sooo confuseing



I think the E6XXX number makes sence, considering how close in specs they are.  I mean both E6300 processors were 1066FSB and 2MB L2 cache, the only difference is 45nm vs. 65nm and the new E6300 has a higher clock speed.

I do see what you are saying though, how many people are going to look to see if their board supports the new E6300, and see support for the old E6300 and think it means the new E6300?  Personally, I would have preferred if they used slightly different numbers, even if they were still E6XXX series, but call the new E6300 the E6350 or something instead to avoid confusion with compatibility.



Zubasa said:


> True that no one can garrantee a sucessful unlock, but neither can anyone garrantee that the E6500K will all OC great either. On the other hand, you can get a decent am2/am3 mobo at the price of a cheap P45/43, so unless you already owns a 775 platform and buying this chip for fun, I wouldn't say this is the better choice.



True, but while no one can guarantee the E6500K will overclock great, it is a lot more likely than an unlock on a 550BE.

I think going AM2/3 would be a better option for someone looking to continue to upgrade down the road.  But I also wouldn't have a problem building a 775 system today for someone that isn't likely to upgrade any time soon.



Zubasa said:


> Who OC with their stock cooler anyways?



I do...


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 7, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I do...


Not a great idea to OC on the lame new C2D coolers.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 7, 2009)

me wants....


----------



## Dahaka (Aug 7, 2009)

Clock per clock who is better?.

For me, this kind of proccesor is only for overclocking purposes


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 7, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> None the less, this proc is more of a gimmic than anything, since its a limited production.



Where says this?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Not a great idea to OC on the lame new C2D coolers.



I didn't say I was performing massive overclocks.  But the stock coolers are good for an extra few hundred MHz.

I've currently got an E1400@3.0GHz from 2.0GHz on the stock cooler, and a Pentium D 805@3.33GHz from 2.66GHz on the stock cooler.  Both never go above 65°C under full folding load.  Of course part of the trick is to make sure to force the fan speed to 100%...I didn't say they were the quietest machines...

Basically, I'll overclock everything I possible can, stock cooler or not.  As long as you keep an eye on temps, there is no reason you can't overclock at least a little with the stock cooler, and anything that adds PPD helps.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Aug 8, 2009)

Score for Intel, bout time too. They should show moar results ehen its OC, got a friends that needs a media PC.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 8, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> True that no one can garrantee a sucessful unlock, but neither can anyone garrantee that the E6500K will all OC great either. On the other hand, you can get a decent am2/am3 mobo at the price of a cheap P45/43, so unless you already owns a 775 platform and buying this chip for fun, I wouldn't say this is the better choice.



Good point, but looking at the Core2 track record, I really doubt in the main scheme of things it'll be a crap clocker and being based on Wolfdale, I've yet to work with one that couldn't hit at least 3.8Ghz with very little effort (though I have only used e8400/8500/8600 from the Wolfdale series). I might have to pick one of these up in the future! It comes down to what someone wants, it's cool that AMD and Intel offer such chips, I've played with both sides also, but at the end of the day after Core2, Intel kept me hooked, for this overclocker it's been a damn fun ride.

Good job for intel finally realizing there's competition in this market for such chips with such features, something AMD has done for a while. Good stuff. But Zubasa, you only need a cheap P35/P45 to OC quite well, heck I'm impressed with what a $50 GB P35-DS3L is capable of. It was used though! This chip gives end-users yet another option in the plethora of them already out there, but it definately will be a bang for the buck chip, I could be wrong, but with my experience with the Core2-based series, this chip will be a big success with overclockers and I bet seeing some 4.5-5GHz results is totally realistic with the right cooling (read: expensive and exotic), and 3.5-4Ghz realistic on good air cooling. That's my bet, and if that happens, for 90 bucks, it'll be a true hit.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 8, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Where says this?


Right in front of the box in bold Chinese words 
限量版 = limited edition


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 8, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Good point, but looking at the Core2 track record, I really doubt in the main scheme of things it'll be a crap clocker and being based on Wolfdale, I've yet to work with one that couldn't hit at least 3.8Ghz with very little effort (though I have only used e8400/8500/8600 from the Wolfdale series). I might have to pick one of these up in the future! It comes down to what someone wants, it's cool that AMD and Intel offer such chips, I've played with both sides also, but at the end of the day after Core2, Intel kept me hooked, for this overclocker it's been a damn fun ride.
> 
> Good job for intel finally realizing there's competition in this market for such chips with such features, something AMD has done for a while. Good stuff. But Zubasa, you only need a cheap P35/P45 to OC quite well, heck I'm impressed with what a $50 GB P35-DS3L is capable of. It was used though! This chip gives end-users yet another option in the plethora of them already out there, but it definately will be a bang for the buck chip, I could be wrong, but with my experience with the Core2-based series, this chip will be a big success with overclockers and I bet seeing some 4.5-5GHz results is totally realistic with the right cooling (read: expensive and exotic), and 3.5-4Ghz realistic on good air cooling. That's my bet, and if that happens, for 90 bucks, it'll be a true hit.


Indeed the Wolfdales overall clocks very well, but you have to remeber this is a Pentium Dual Core and they usually don't clock as well as the E8XXXs. Anyways the PIIs clock decent as well its not like they can't reach 3.8 either just with more effort and luck.

Grab one while you can, because this looks like an Intel showoff more by making this a limited edition.
This is the reason I am wary about this new wolfie.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

wolfdale 2M? 1/3 the cache with an unlocked multi...


sure it'll reach high clocks, but its performance wont be that great.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 8, 2009)

wow is darren just banned from this thread or? he's been a member for a while lol. I agree that what fit says is kinda undeniable. I definitely think that this chip will be able to reach 3.8ghz on air. Intel even stated that this will be very oc friendly which i've never heard them state before, so you can bet it will oc good. The fact that its a wolfdale chip also helps it and that its 45nm. idk we shall see


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 8, 2009)

Too high hopes people have on this chip. None of the lower end Wolfdales are multiplier limited to begin with. Unless higher multi does miracles on the voltage need vs. higher FSB these won't overclock any better on air.

E7200 has x9.5 E6300 has x10.5 E5200 has x12.5 and rest of the series more. All will do 4GHz with just about any motherboard. They are just not usable at that speed, at least my E7200 got plenty hot and was still under 1.4V. Half the power components and IHS not soldered doesn't help compared to E8x00.

Would I get E5x00 or E7x00 now that this is coming, probably not. Will be a fun thing to play around, but I don't expect these to OC much more than E6300 already does. (yes I'll be reading the review when one is available and don't mind being totally wrong)

If they would make Q9400K for example, then I'd be more excited


----------



## chinese_farmer (Aug 8, 2009)

the chinese words on the box "限量版" (in the first pic) mean that this CPU will only be produced in limited quantity, just thought you'd all like to know. 


Edit:
oops someone got there before me.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> narrow views?
> 
> do some research on me man.
> 
> ...



indeed, and thats why fitsies is trusted around here.

Thing is fitsy-kins, once you write it and someone reads it - it becomes 2nd hand already


----------



## EarlZ (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice, this is a great upgrade from a stock E2160!


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2009)

I really hope we see more of this from Intel (and AMD for that matter) in years to come


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> indeed, and thats why fitsies is trusted around here.
> 
> Thing is fitsy-kins, once you write it and someone reads it - it becomes 2nd hand already



LMFAO!!!

Yup people who are cocky tend to be blind


----------



## DJEscreet (Aug 8, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> If they would make Q9400K for example, then I'd be more excited



Phwwoarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............drools!!!!

pass me a towel..


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 8, 2009)

Impressive but I have to agree in that I would love to have seen this, if not in the 1366 platform, the 1156 platform coming up for i3/i5 chips. Id snag this up to have my second ever intel chip and try out the unlocked features of it.


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 8, 2009)

I am SO grabbing this for my old system >=D


----------



## js01 (Aug 8, 2009)

Intel offering unlocked multi for under $1000, did hell just freeze over?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

js01 said:


> Intel offering unlocked multi for under $1000, did hell just freeze over?



dunno, but its Fing cold here.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 8, 2009)

js01 said:


> Intel offering unlocked multi for under $1000, did hell just freeze over?



The i7 975 sells for $999, so yes.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 8, 2009)

nice cpu indeed;seems that intel don't sell well the i7;5 and is focusing on the 100$ area which is good for consumers and a good way to increase market share


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Aug 8, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Impressive but I have to agree in that I would love to have seen this, if not in the 1366 platform, the 1156 platform coming up for i3/i5 chips. Id snag this up to have my second ever intel chip and try out the unlocked features of it.



Do you mean the unlocked multi or the chip? because Core 2's WILL NOT work on post-775 platforms.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Do you mean the unlocked multi or the chip? because Core 2's WILL NOT work on post-775 platforms.



i beleive he just got excited over unlocked multis.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy12/data2010_2009/10.jpg
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1109/512fsb.jpg
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7647/4120ghz.jpg



looks good fits! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 9, 2009)

E6500K can handle 30.0x bus multiplier. Here's an example from EXP:


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 9, 2009)

4.5GHz is great, but here's E6300 at the same:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3810243&postcount=8

Thinking 5GHz will however break, once all those extreme dudes get one 

edit:


btarunr said:


> E6500K can handle 30.0x bus multiplier.



10GHz with 333FSB, wow. Well not going to run out of multi


----------



## btarunr (Aug 9, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> 4.5GHz is great, but here's E6300 at the same:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3810243&postcount=8
> 
> Thinking 5GHz will however break, once all those extreme dudes get one
> ...



I wish. Before moving on to Core 2, Intel did some 'social-service' with Pentium 4 Cedarmill, that could reach unreal clock speeds. Who knows.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

I want the coldest substance in the world and my old P35 so I can run the chip at 575x30.  AKA 17.25Ghz


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Aug 9, 2009)

wish it was a 8series not a gimped 6500 series  cache makes a big diff in spi,


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 9, 2009)

cut-down L2 cache shows the weaknesses of any Pentium Dual-Core and Core2Duo LGA-775 based.

@4,5ghz E6500K only manage to sub 12s, while E8xxx @4,5ghz most likely break the sub 10s for Superpi 1M.

this proc won't do much damage on PII X2. Intel should release 4Mb cache proc if they want to go beating PII X2

this will only be a fun toy to try the unlocking multiplier of Intel CPU. for those who cant afford any Intel Xtreme series


----------



## aj28 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a feeling this will have an MSRP > $90. Not only is that mobo not worth $100, but it's a bundle, and it's a Biostar, meaning this thing may very well land closer to $120. $120 for a good-looking chip, yeah, but the 550 has a more advanced architecture, plus the advantage of L3 cache. Unless Intel really _can_ wow us with this chip at $90 (or less), I don't see it as being much of a success...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2009)

If this hits for cheap, I may pick one up just to mess around with, and to use for a backup in case I kill the QX. lol.


----------



## Duncan1 (Aug 10, 2009)

5 Ghz broke






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=634202


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 10, 2009)

I am definately wanting one
unlocked multi.. (from intel)at this price, u guys are crazy for not wanting one.
who cares if it has less cache. Do you only SPI?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> I am definately wanting one
> unlocked multi.. (from intel)at this price, u guys are crazy for not wanting one.
> who cares if it has less cache. Do you only SPI?



it does affect gaming performance to an extent. Spi just shows it more clearly.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I want the coldest substance in the world and my old P35 so I can run the chip at 575x30.  AKA 17.25Ghz



Sorry man but my Ex-Wife already donated her heart to science.

GAWD I love these processor wars. First AMD with the possibility to a get a quad form a dual (every cheap CSer's wet dream right?) then they come out with a superclocker...so all Intel has to do is give us an unlocked multi for cheap and we're all WOooooHOooo. Good stuff. 

But what is with those Racist Marketers...all the fast chips are "Black Edition"

You trying to say the Vanilla chips can run as fast or sumthin?

Sup wit dat


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy12/data2010_2009/10.jpg
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1109/512fsb.jpg
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7647/4120ghz.jpg



all was done was mutli adjustment?


----------



## WhiteFish (Aug 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> If this hits for cheap, I may pick one up just to mess around with, and to use for a backup in case I kill the QX. lol.



if?  dont you mean when?


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2009)

When for sure. I remember when Wile E killed a system by leaving a TEC on with no cooling for the TEC, so it overheated (a lot) and melted his motherboard.


----------



## WhiteFish (Aug 11, 2009)

hat said:


> When for sure. I remember when Wile E killed a system by leaving a TEC on with no cooling for the TEC, so it overheated (a lot) and melted his motherboard.



dont forget his poor 6000+.......ripped the hart right out of that poor little thing........


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2009)

WhiteFish said:


> if?  dont you mean when?





hat said:


> When for sure. I remember when Wile E killed a system by leaving a TEC on with no cooling for the TEC, so it overheated (a lot) and melted his motherboard.





WhiteFish said:


> dont forget his poor 6000+.......ripped the hart right out of that poor little thing........


OK, fair enough. When I kill the QX. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 14, 2009)

dammit intel....

wheres my F****** e6500k?

im tired of waiting. 

dont let the info leak if you arent going to release a chip soon.

you still havent shown any signs of the e8700 you talked about months ago.


----------

